

Fake Or Not, New York Times' Tesla Review Speaks Truth About Electric Cars - dylangs1030
http://www.forbes.com/sites/joannmuller/2013/02/11/fake-or-not-new-york-times-tesla-review-speaks-truth-about-electric-cars

======
byoung2
_First of all, it took an hour to refuel at a “fast-charging” station. Not
many people have that kind of time to spare._

I think that as electric cars become more mainstream, people would be willing
to make adjustments to their lifestyle to accommodate charging times. I think
that over the next 10 years there could come a point where case reaches a
threshold and charging time decreases enough where the scales tip in favor of
electric. I'm not sure where it is, but there has to be some point on the
continuum where people say "let the car charge for an hour while we eat at
Denny's rather than paying $6-7/gallon.

